

3-Sweep: Extracting Editable Objects from a Single Photo - turing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oie1ZXWceqM

======
michaelmior
Once again, the graphics folks get the coolest demos. Pretty impressive :)

------
da02
It reminds me of Ivan Sutherland's Sketchpad.

